# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 5.01 Released [19/9/2017]

## mohamed73

** *Biggest ever All in One Android Tool
With Basic to Advance Functions* *Present and Next Generation Tool*  *Update # 9*  *What is New ?* Samsung Exynos **  *Added * *following Models with the following Support:* *SM-A700F  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Enable UART, DRK Repair, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-I9300  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-I9300T - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-I9308  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-I9500  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-N7100  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-N7100T - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-P3100  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-P3100B - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-P3105  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-P3108  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-P5100  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-P5200  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) GT-P5220  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P601   - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert)  SM-P602   - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P901   - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T235   - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T235Y  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T311   - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T312   - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T677   - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, DRK Repair, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Write Cert) SM-T677NK - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, DRK Repair, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Write Cert) SM-T677NL - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, DRK Repair, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Write Cert) SM-T677V  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, DRK Repair, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Write Cert) SM-T705   - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T705C  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T707D  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T707V  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T805   - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T805C  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T805K  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T805L  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T805M  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T805W  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T805Y  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T807A  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T805S  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T807T  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SGH-T399  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SGH-T399N - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SC-04G    - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SCV31     - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert)* Samsung Qualcomm **  *Added * *following Models with the following Support:* *SM-P355   - Added (Flash,   Unlock, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W   QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P355C  - Added (Flash,   Unlock, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W   QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P355M  - Added (Flash,   Unlock, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W   QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P355Y  - Added (Flash,   Unlock, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W   QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P555   - Added (Flash,   Unlock, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W   QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P555C  - Added (Flash,   Unlock, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W   QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P555K  - Added (Flash,   Unlock, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W   QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P555L  - Added (Flash,   Unlock, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W   QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P555M  - Added (Flash,   Unlock, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W   QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P555S  - Added (Flash,   Unlock, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W   QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P555Y  - Added (Flash,   Unlock, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W   QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P605   - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P605K  - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P605L  - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P605M  - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P605S  - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert)  SM-P605V  - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P607T  - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P905   - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P905F0 - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P905M  - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P905V  - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-P907A  - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-S6310  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-S6310B - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-S6310L - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-S6310N - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-S6310T - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-S6312  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-S6313T - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T237Z  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T321   - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T325   - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T531   - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T532   - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T535   - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T537A  - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T555   - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T555C  - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T55Y   - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T807J  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T807P  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T807R4 - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T807V  - Added (Flash, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SM-T905   - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SC-01F    - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SC-01G    - Added (Flash, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SC-01H    - Added (Flash, Reset FRP, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SC-04F    - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SCL22     - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SCL23     - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SCL24     - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) SCT21     - Added (Flash, Unlock, Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write/Wipe Security, R/W QCN, Enable All Langues, Factory Reset, Write Cert) * *Xiaomi [ MI ]* *Qualcomm Xiaomi MI Account Removal Much More Improved. Now UAT Users can Post Reports about MI Account Removal.  Added user Guide [Help] with Tool Tabs   Socket Error fixed on Some Pcs and in Some Countries.  We have amazing Updates ahead. * *WARNING : IMEI     Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this     Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * D o w n l o a d  L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *-: Official Website :-* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   **  *-: Official Support : -*    *Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *-: Official Resellers :-* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

